# Classic Group Head Seal Making Porta Filter Too Tight



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I've had my Classic for years and it's served me very well. Recently I got a small leak from the group head so like many times before I just ordered a new one. I jumped on eBay and bought one for £3.

This is where the fun started. I fitted it no problem and for 2 days it worked great. Then all of a sudden I noticed I could hardly get my PF in and a couple of times, it popped out as soon as the pressure built. Obviously it was because I couldn't turn it enough to get a good lock. So first thing I tried was to get the seal out and try again. I noticed that one side of it had kind of popped out and if I pushed it back the other side would pop out etc. Taking it out and putting it back completely would resolve this for about 2 days then it started happening. Very annoying as I have to really wrench at the PF to get it in tight enough and so far have had to re-seat it about 5 times, each time only getting about 2 days use before it happens again. Argh!

I asked the eBay seller if he's had any other reported problems and he says he's sold thousands with no issues.

Should I just buy a new one from somewhere like TheEspressoShop? Of have I done something silly and not realised? The seal is definitely in the right way around with rounded edge facing up. Not much more that can be wrong surely other than odd rubber?

As you can see, my shower screen and shower screen holder desperately needed replacing too.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Get a cafelat silicone rubber one, they're really soft and seal easily with a light twist, but will also tolerate a tighter lock-in. I can't remember the colour or thickness for a classic but someone will know. BB sell them.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

You need an 8.5mm thick one, which is the BLUE one.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

This will do for the classic:

https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/cafelat-e61-8-5mm-silicon-gasket.html


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice one, cheers. I'll give it a try. It's a shame they out £2.99 shipping on such a small item but what they heck. If it works it works.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Probably as well ordering a few as they should be changed maybe every 6 months.


----------



## EMEC (Dec 18, 2016)

I've got a similar problem- that's really useful info, thanks.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ah so the blue one fits the classic as well? That's the same as my R58.

Not to be contradictory, but I'm sure I've had mine longer than 6 months and there's loads of life in it. They seal easily without being done up too tight - maybe that affects longevity?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Ah so the blue one fits the classic as well? That's the same as my R58.
> 
> Not to be contradictory, but I'm sure I've had mine longer than 6 months and there's loads of life in it. They seal easily without being done up too tight - maybe that affects longevity?


I've just replaced mine the other day after 1 year. I replaced when I noticed the portafilter was locking past 6 o'clock. Replaced and all is good.

PS: I clean the shower screen and the gasket every week. (E61 machine).


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Same here - screen removed and cleaned once or twice a week, maybe more if I'm working from home and drinking more coffee. I also don't leave the PF locked in tight when not in use, just very lightly to keep it warm when the machine is on. Otherwise it's kept out of the group.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Just wanted to say thanks for the info. New seal installed and working perfectly. Wish I'd bought a couple more now.


----------



## matt- (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi, where did you get the brass shower screen holder from? mine is in alloy and a right mess! thanks-


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Brass shower plate from here...not sure if in stock just now but usually get them in regularly

http://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/Gaggia-Brass-Shower-Plate-Holder-57x14mm/m-1976.aspx


----------



## Jack-Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

matt- said:


> Hi, where did you get the brass shower screen holder from? mine is in alloy and a right mess! thanks-


Matt-

You can usually pick them up Here, although they are showing as out of stock. If you sign up for a stock alert, they will email you when back in stock. Postage isn't that cheap for small items, so probably better to place an order when you need a few things, or take advantage of their 10% off for signing up to their newsletter 'no spam'.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes that's where I got mine from. You can see the state of the one I replaced. I signed up for the stock alert and it took about 2 weeks for them to email me saying they had them in stock. Got it quickly once I'd ordered it though.


----------



## matt- (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks, that's great, I've just fitted a supposed genuine group seal from Amazon which is hopeless- I'll order a blue silicon one & brass screen holder which will be loads better


----------



## Loki2330 (Jul 18, 2020)

I have a gaggia classic pressure of steam has started to be a problem . After a few seconds it starts to fade . Stop steaming and let it build up again works for longer ,but still not as good as before . Any suggestions please . And where do I buy the bits ,or send the machine .

Thanks Loki


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

How old is the machine ? Do you live in a hard water area? Has the machine been de-scaled ?

Without further information possibly scale buildup / faulty steam stat


----------

